# iPad air 2, Apple TV et infuse pro



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je n'arrive pas à lire correctement les films de mon iPad air 2 avec l'app infuse pro lorsque je fais de la recopie vidéo sur ma tv hd via l'apple tv, le film refuse de se lancer.
Sur l'iPad via cette appli qui n'a que des éloges (elle lit tous les formats audio et vidéo), cela fonctionne très bien pourtant.
Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur.
Merci!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Octobre 2015)

Je pense que c'est mon film qui ne fonctionne pas, d'autres films fonctionnent avec l'apple TV et cette appli dans l'iPad. Dommage.


----------

